# Recommendations - North/East of Toronto



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

I think it might be a bit of a long shot but I am wondering if any members here have a recommendation for trainers north east of Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sure thing - Chris Rollox Christopher Rollox » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family

I have known him for years and years, recommended him often - have never had one negative feed-back about him

can do everything from basic to sport 

I can recommend others but they are further out

long shot? -- with this kind of luck I'd go out and buy a lottery ticket


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Carmen, just might do that


----------

